# Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt



## heiko-rech (20. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

morgen werde ich wohl mien neues Spielzeug bekommen, einen Häcksler von Wiking, 380V Ausführung.

Ich habe im Garten derzeit eine Menge Äste und Heckenschnitt. Was mache ich damit am besten, nachdem das Maschinchen alles klein gemacht hat?

Meine Überlegung war, den geheckselten, dünnen Heckenschnitt auf den Kompost zu geben, den gleingemachten Gehölzschnitt wieder als Mulch unter die Hecken.

Dann wäre da noch der Rasenschnitt, da sammelt sich immer eine ganze Menge an. Um es einfach so auf den Kompost zu geben ist es zu viel. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das schnell zu verwerten, außer der Fahrt zur Deponie? Ich hatte letzes Jahr den Versuch gemacht es als Mulch im Gemüsegarten zu verwenden, aber da muss man höllisch aufpasen, das kein Samen darunter ist.

Würde für den Rasenschnitt ein Schnellkomposter funktionieren?

Was macht ihr so mit eurem Rasenschnitt und sonstigen Gartenabfällen? Irgendwie ist es mir zu unsinnig das Zeug mühsam ins Auto zu packen und zu entsorgen. 


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Susan (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Na ja, da wir ein sehr großes Grundstück haben sind wir froh, das unsere Vermieter "Bauern" sind und wir vom Feld umgeben sind.... Wenn geerntet wurde leihen wir uns ihren Radlader und kippen das aufs Feld....und nicht nur Gartenabfälle


----------



## axel (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Hallo Heiko 

Den Rasenschnitt ausgebreitet trocknen lassen . Dann ab damit in den Komposter . Gibt dann einen guten Kompost !

lg
axel


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Hei, wir sammeln Küchen, Stauden, Unkraut und Gemüsestängel und Kleintiermist in Eimern neben den Thermokompostern... Wir haben 3x 500 Liter. 
Dann wird immer 10cm Rasenschnitt mit dem andern Material abwechselnd aufgeschichtet... Jetzt hab ich auchnoch Blätter in Säcken von meiner __ Kastanie und geschreddertes __ Schilf zum dazwischenpacken...
Ich kann Euch sagen, wenn man das so schichtet und zusieht, das die festeren Stauden nicht lägere Stücke als 5cm sind, kocht der Kompost wie blöd und ist bald fertig... So stinkt es trotzdem lange nicht so sehr, wie wenn man den Rasenschnitt alleine reintut...Auf jeden Fall ist immer einer der Komposter reif, einer am Reifen und einer am Befüllen... klappt super 
Wer wird denn sein Gärntergold wegfahren... Wenn es irgendwie geht, sollte man das selber verwerten...
Ich mulche dann mit Kompost und decke mit geschreddertem ab... oder pack 10cm Kompost auf die Beete und decke mit Laub/rasenschnitt ab... Dann muß ich nicht umgraben im Herbst...
Holzgeschreddertes kommt nicht in den Komposter, sondern immer unter die Büsche oder auf die Gemüsegartenwege...
Auf jeden Fall fällt da einiges an... Bin gespannt, wer den Garten zähmt, wenn ich mal alt bin 
Meine Kinder stöhnen nur, wenn ich im Garten bin...Du und Dein Garten
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Hi,

also unser Garten ist zu klein für Kompost. Hecken- und Gehölzhäcksel kommt als Mulch unter die Büsche. Äste, die für den Häcksler zu dick sind, kommen in den Ofen. Rasenschnitt und Unkaut in die Braune Tonne und so ins Kompostwerk.


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Hi Heiko,
Biotopfan hat da Recht, bei mir klappt das auch in der Art. Ich habe 3 Komposter, die mir etwas zu wenig sind (weil sie mir zuviel Arbeit machen - oder wer wil schon alle 4..8 Wochen in der Saison Kompost sieben?).


----------



## rut49 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Hallo Heiko,
bei uns im Garten wird´s so gemacht:
alle Küchenabfälle und Blumen (Samenstände schneide ich vorher ab)  kommen auf unseren Komposter.

Rasenschnitt kommt wegen der vielen Unkräuter in eine Biotonne. Darin entwickelt sich soviel Hitze, daß es schön zusammenschrumpft, und so 1 Tonne für einen Sommer ausreichend ist. Im Winter, wenn der Garten ruht, kommt alles nach und nach in die grüne Tonne der Müllabfuhr.

Gehäckseltes kommt entweder auf den Komposter oder unter unsere beiden Felsenbirnen.

:cu Regina


----------



## Redlisch (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Hiho,

da ich 140m Lebensbaumhecke habe kommt bei mir einiges an Häckselgut zusammen.

Ich bringe es wieder unter die Hecke oder in Beeten (anstatt Rindenmulch), nicht zu vergessen ist etwas Stickstoffdünger oder Hornspäne unter zu mischen, da dieser beim Verrottungsprozess entzogen wird.
Tip von unserem Gärtnermeister 

Axel


----------



## Aristocat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Hallo Heiko!
Ausser die Abschnitte von meinen Rosen fliegt alles an Gartenabfällen auf den Kompost. Immer schön mit Schnellkomposter auf jeder neuen Schicht. Im Herbst wird dann gesiebt und alles in die Beete eingearbeitet.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Hi,

ich bring immer alles wech. Das hechselzeuch kann schnell schimmeln und meinen rasen dünge ich lieber mit nem streuer + dünger.

Wenn man versucht den zu mulchen ohne speziellen mulchaufsatzt am rasenmäher funzt des nicht - es können sich dann schnell pilze im rasen bilden und man erreicht das gegenteil.

einen gro0en rasenberg sollte man auch nicht lange übereinander liegen lassen, da entsteht schnell hize - ich hab schon mal einen 1,5m berg ordentlich dampfen gesehen


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Kompost sieben? Nö, das schenk ich mir... Deshab schneid ich ja alles auf 5cm... Ich kann auch halbreifen, groben Kompost zum mulchen nehmen...der darf nur nicht untergegraben werden, falls die Komposter zu früh voll sind...
Aber normal mach ich die richtig voll, lass immer zusammenfallen und wieder drauf... das geht gut...
Wir haben knochenharten Lehm, da ist man froh für alle groben Bestandteile, die ein bisschen lockern...
Unser Kompost ist recht sauer, deshalb muß man PH messen und evt. Kalken
Außerdem zehrt Kompost mit harten oder holzigen bestandteilen (bei uns Meerlistreu oder trockener Gräser/staudenhäcksel)bei der Rotte Stickstoff, also auch Hornspäne dazu...
Steinmehl kann nie schaden und wirkt als Ph-neutrales Mineralstoffdepot
VG Biotopfan




RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hi Heiko,
> Biotopfan hat da Recht, bei mir klappt das auch in der Art. Ich habe 3 Komposter, die mir etwas zu wenig sind (weil sie mir zuviel Arbeit machen - oder wer wil schon alle 4..8 Wochen in der Saison Kompost sieben?).


----------



## Aristocat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Du lieber Himmel Was habt Ihr denn für Grundstücke????
Da hab ich ja wirklich bloß ´nen Blumenkasten


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Ich hab so 550m² und mähe einmal die woche - der Rasenschnitt kommt in so einen ganz großen grünen Laubsack (gabs bei A***i) rein und dann schnell wech zum 5km entfernten Betriebshof.


----------



## Suse (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Nee, watt ham wir dat gut...
Wir schmeißen alles über den Zaun.
O.K. da haben wir ja auch keinen Nachbarn und das Bäuerchen 
muddelt das bei der nächsten Gelegenheit einfach mit unter.
Für Bäume und ähnlich großes Zeug, haben wir im Dorf einen großen Bauern, 
der das zu Schredder, oder Kompost verarbeitet.
Und fertig.


----------



## heiko-rech (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Hallo,


Aristocat schrieb:


> Du lieber Himmel Was habt Ihr denn für Grundstücke????



900m²

Daher kann auch nicht der ganze Rasenschnitt kompostiert werden. Es ist einfach zu viel.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Aristocat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*


Ich hab nur 325qm2, ICH WILL AUCH SO´N GROSSEN GAAAAAAAAAARTEN!!!!!


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Hei, wir haben ein 675qm Eckgrundstück mit gemischter Blütenhecke und alle paar Meter einem Baum...Da fällt immer genug an, was man zwischen den Rasenschnitt mischen kann... Nur wenn GG unverhofft mähen will und ich nix vorbereitet hab, steh ich auf dem Schlauch und renn wie eine gestörte rum und schaff Material bei... Das komponieren des Kompost ist mein Job... Der Rest der Familie würde einfach alles wahllos reinschmeißen... Und dann hab ich wenn er fertig ist den Ärger, das Matsch, nicht verrottete Pflanzenteile stören und es einfach nicht gleichmäßig verrottet...Nur soviel Platz haben wir nicht, noch einen Komposter aufzustellen, deshalb muß es schnell gehen...
Notfalls nehm ich überschüssiges Material auchmal zum Mulchen...
VG Monika


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Hallo Andrea.

Glaub mir eins - ab einer gewissen Grundstücksgröße wird es eher zur Last... 

Wir haben 6500m² (inkl. Hof, Vorgarten, Einfahrt, sämtliche Garagen, Scheune, Stall etc.).
Wenn man nebenher noch ein wenig anderes zu tun hat, wächst einem das Unkraut schon mal über den Kopf. 
Ich bin froh, dass wir wenigstens unsere zwei Vierbeiner haben, die uns >50% des Grundstücks versuchen kurz zu halten. 
 
Am Ende des Winters isses dann meistens kurz - und dann kommt das Frühjahr. :shock

Joachim schneidet die Grünflachen, welche nicht von den Vierbeiner gepflegt werden können (sonst leidet die eigentlich Bepflanzung zu sehr  ) mit einem Freischneider und wir verfüttern das dann abends einfach statt Heu.
Rasenschnitt fällt dadurch fast gar nicht an und wenn, dann landet der entweder auf dem Kompost oder gleich auf dem Misthaufen, welcher alle paar Wochen vom Hof gefahren wird.
Ich hab aber auch schon versucht damit zu mulchen.


----------



## Aristocat (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Hallo Anett!
Das glaube ich Dir unbesehen und auf´s Wort! Aber da ich Rentnerazubine bin und im Garten, Teich und Haushalt meine Ablenkung finde könnte ich mir gut vorstellen die gleiche Grösse nochmal zu pflegen! Und ne Ziege oder ein Schäfchen hätt ich auch gern


----------



## sister_in_act (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Hallo alle

ich habe 3 komposter und versuche weitgehend alles zu kompostieren. rasenschnitt im wechsel mit staudenschnitt, küchenabfällen ( gemüse/salat/eierschalen/kaffeesatz/ kartoffelschalen -alles frisch)zu schichten.wenn der rasenschnitt zuviel wird fahren wir ihn weg.
unsere 30 m hainbuchenhecke wird nach schnitt auf den dorfeigenen strauchschnittplatz gebracht und dort gehäckselt. kann man dann kostenlos wieder holen.
ich brauche auch den kompost da wir lehmigen boden haben und ich so gut wie keine zusätzlichen stoffe auf die beete bringe.
ausgenommen mal hornspäne.

gruß ulla


----------



## Eugen (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*



Ihr habt Probleme 

Was ist eigentlich Rasenschnitt ?


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Eugen,

bei Dir heißt das Sumpfschachtelhalmschnitt...


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Verwendung Hächselgut und Rasenschnitt*

Hei Eugen, dann gibt es ja bei Dir keine Pilzkrankeiten im Garten, weil dagegen soll Schachtelhalm ja ein Wundermittel sein...
VG Biotopfan


----------

